# Long motherboard beeps when playing high end games, help?



## Manatola (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, I am currently running a system with a Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 motherboard, along with Windows 7 32bit, AMD Athlon Quad Core Black Edition processor, a HUGE heatsink on it (bought it seperately), a 750w power supply, 4gb ram and an Asus ATI Radeon 5750 HD vid card. Whenever I try to play games lately that are newer and require a high end machine to run in its full glory, I get beeps from my mobo. I have played Mass Effect 2, The Witcher 2, Dragon Age Origins, Rage, etc. Whenever I play one of these games, I get random beeps from my mobo. I just tried to play Mass Effect 2 and after about 2 mins I just get one long beep that continues while I play, and it doesn't go away until I quit the game. I have 3 cooling fans inside of the case.

I never have this problem playing other games, such as WoW and Starcraft 2. Can anyone give me any pointers? I have already tried to take out the video card and ram, then reseating them properly. The only thing I have noticed is that my vid card's twin heatsink pipes on the side of the card are extremely hot to the touch, but every fan is working, including the cards fan. This is getting on my nerves, and I want to play some other games but it just drives me nuts, the beeping. I don't notice any performance issues with said games, just the beeping. Any ideas?

Oh, and I have had this PC for about a year now. I had a tech buddy build it for me, said everything was compatible, and I haven't had this problem until recently, about a month ago. Before, I could play high end games without any problems.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check what the bios beep means her

Bios - BIOS Central

it sounds like a heat problem

you may need to get a can of air and blow the dust out


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the 750W PSU?


----------



## Manatola (Oct 24, 2007)

From what I can tell from my motherboard's manual, its either a video card issue or power issue. I'll post the specs once I get them.


----------



## Manatola (Oct 24, 2007)

Cooler Master GX 750W is what I can tell from the power supply without taking it out of my case. It's still relatively new, as I had it replaced when I got the motherboard, cpu, ram and video card installed all at the same time. I would say its about a year old, give or take. I will try to get some canned air and clean out the dust, but there doesn't seem to be much inside. I just cleaned it out about a month ago.

Update: according to my manual, 1 long continuous beep is a graphics card not inserted properly or at all problem. Continuous short beeps is a power error.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what does the bios list for 12v line volts and cpu temp

try re seating the the video card


----------



## Manatola (Oct 24, 2007)

12v line is 12.112 and the cpu temp when started after being shut down for a while is 34 degrees C, and after I tried playing The Witcher 2 and got the beeps during the load screen, I rebooted and the cpu temp was at 45 degrees C. 

Also, my cpu is an AMD Phenom XII 965 Quad Core Black Edition processor, if that helps at all. I will try to reseat the video card again, but I am quite sure its in there pretty well.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run this in the tray and see what your temps are doing in running

Core Temp


----------



## Manatola (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks. I downloaded that and ran it before and after I ran Mass Effect 2. It starts out at 35 degrees C, and when running the game it gets up to 50 degrees C. As soon as I exit the game, the temp goes back down. Should I remove the heatsink on my cpu or replace it? It's a rather large heatsink, so I don't think that is the problem. Perhaps re-apply thermal paste?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the temp diff is normal temps are ok

see what this gives for card temps

GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility

check the 6 pin power plug is in the socket on the card ok and not inserted securely


----------



## Manatola (Oct 24, 2007)

Update:

I've ran the GPU utility and can see that the temps on my card aren't bad but aren't great either. The power plug is properly inserted as well as the card itself in the PCI E slot. I was just playing SC 2 and my motherboard began the random beeps after about 10 mins or so, and after about 30-45 mins, the beep turned into one continuous beep that didn't stop until I shut off the game.

Now, I have just installed and just started played in Mass Effect 3 on high settings, I don't see any problems with the graphics and it plays very smooth, but the beeps start almost immediately once I load up my last saved game and begin. Very annoying. I have replaced 2 of my case fans but they are only 80mm running anywhere from 2600-3000+ rpm. My case is a bit older so I don't have room for anything larger such as a 120mm. I'm debating whether or not to get a newer case that allows for better cooling. Any thoughts?


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Sometimes you can have a 'glitch' in the motherboard BIOS that interacts with games like this and causes the beeps you mention, but I don't think this is the case. Most likely it has something to do with temperature.

One way to be sure is to remove the side of your case. Get a BIG tabletop fan or something equivilent, point it into your case and run it at high speed while you're playing your game. If the beeps stop then it's temperature related. For example, the super-hot pipes on your video card may mean the heat isn't being fully piped to the card's heatsinks to dissipate...


----------



## Manatola (Oct 24, 2007)

So I went back into my case, unplugged the power plugs from my GPU and plugged them back in to be safe. I also re-seated the RAM to be safe too. I got GPU-Z and coretemp and ran them last night while playing Mass Effect 3 then SC2. Got zero beeps after about an hour of total playtime on ultra-high graphic settings. 

Only thing I noticed was that my CPU temp went as high as 49 degrees C, give or take, and my GPU went as high as 56 degrees C, and my GPU fan seems to be running only at 32% speed while playing. When not playing anything, the fan goes down to 25%, with a difference of about 3000 rpm. Is this normal?


----------

